# Does the SMD DD-1 work or just hype



## GV713 (Dec 3, 2013)

I should start buy saying that I greatly value of the information (very detailed in most cases) that I've had access to for free, I recently decided to join after ghosting through posts for the better part of a year reading everything from RTA'ing to RCA. I've since started the quest for my first SQ building taking into account the opinions the members here most of you seem to be dedicated and a great deal of you professionals. Having just read a closed thread properly describing Mr SMD as a 'douche canoe' I've become a bit more skeptical of the DD-1 and CC-1 which is sad because both of these were given to me recently as gifts. Can anyone with the knowledge and experience comment on the effectiveness of these devices ? I can find no critical feedback anywhere and would hate to make a mistake in such a fundamental area.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

why dont you just take the time and play with them yourself and come to your own conclusion. Just because someone says that Steve meade is a "douche" what does that have to do with a product working or not???? Everyone isn't going to be liked by everyone and people love to talk tough behind a keyboard. Just try them out yourself


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

save your money and get an o-scope and learn how to use it. you can do everything with one of those that all of steve meades stuff can do together. (also i have read before that his distortion detector "goes off" at 30% distortion or so. cant remember where i saw that)


----------



## GV713 (Dec 3, 2013)

Eiswritsat said:


> why dont you just take the time and play with them yourself and come to your own conclusion. Just because someone says that Steve meade is a "douche" what does that have to do with a product working or not???? Everyone isn't going to be liked by everyone and people love to talk tough behind a keyboard. Just try them out yourself


I'm not a skeptic because persons said he was a douche, I am asking because there seems to be a general consensus here that oscilloscope's are better and the simplicity of the DD-1's approach to clipping makes it a noob tool. I'm trying to do the setup correctly, not saying that it won't work but what will work best and how should I set out to achieve that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

We have a DD-1, but I haven't really used it. What I do use is the IM-SG. Great tool!


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

The DD-1 works, and it works well. It is good for daily setups and for the average car audio guy that doesn't know much. What's good about the DD-1 is it can be used by ANYONE, as it's simple but it is not 100% accurate, as it is just a light. I'm not sure but what if the 9v battery is half flat, will that make the results or light come on differently than if the battery is at 9 or 9.5 volts? And the thing with the DD-1 is it detects distortion, of any kind, so most of the time it may not detect minor distortion until the sine wave is looking quite square.
For me personally I would use a multimeter instead, it is accurate because you can set the voltage output on the speaker terminals to what you want depending on the driver(s).
But most of all, I would rely on a O scope.
I like to SEE the sine wave what it is doing rather than a light. Just much more accurate, and visually rewarding because you can see the sine wave.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it sounds like the DD-1 is like the idiot light on your car's diagnostic system, you could have had a gauge tell you what the pressure or temp or current is, or you could have a light go off when the circuit is outside the set values.

I'd rather have the gauge, (o-scope) but then there's a learning curve, whereas the light, it's on or it's off.

I have never used the DD-1, or even seen one in the flesh, but it sounds like a cool clipping detector that Meade is making bank on.

I wouldn't buy the idiot light if the gauge was similar in cost, you just get more with an o-scope, but maybe the convenience of the DD-1 is worth the cost?

I think Marantz had an actual oscilloscope circuit in their home receivers back in the 80's?

that was pretty cool, but added a considerable cost to the product. Maybe today it's just a couple of IC's and a marketing dept away from being included in some new amplifier design, that would be nice....

built-in DD-1, like Peavey's DDC circuit, maybe.. hey, that's trademarked...


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Junk IMO

You don't need any special tools to set your gain


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

edzyy said:


> Junk IMO
> 
> You don't need any special tools to set your gain


I run my car with the check engine light on all the time..

lol.


if that's all the OP wants, is to set gains then it's true the DD-1 is overkill.

a little clipping now and then is good for the soul..


----------



## RedRaider (Mar 8, 2013)

Where is the best place to purchase a reasonably priced O-scope?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

RedRaider said:


> Where is the best place to purchase a reasonably priced O-scope?


Ebay, any Military surplus store will have them too.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

If it was a gift use it. Then verify the voltage with a DDM just to see where it's at. Play a loud cd with a lot of bass turn it up and hear if it clips, it should on peaks, if not, you may be loosing power, scopes are the same thing, many say with a scope you are wasting and loossing good power and there might be clipping than our ears can not detect. Any tool is good, it's good to double check the result with a simple tool as a DDM and our ears and make adjustments or balance it in between.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Heck you can pick up a Tek 465B on ebay for around 200.00. Yes its big and bulky but the display cannot be compared to those with LCD display. Many refer to them as time machines (trust me that's exactly what they are).


But since you have the SMD devices use them then sell them. Personally I wouldn't recommend them unless your just plain ignorant and dont want to learn the real science/math behind acoustics.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Judging from the responses so far, I'd guess that not many have actually used the DD-1 and instead are projecting their bias against an idiot light device or Meade.

I had one in the past, and checked it against my TPI-440. In my findings, it was reasonably accurate in detecting the clipping point compared to the sine wave on several different amps and with varying test tone amplitudes, so I would question the other posters who claim the accuracy is poor. The 40hz/1khz functionality is a bit limiting obviously, and it did seem to err out when I tried it on a signal path that had a line driver installed before the amp (distortion light came on before any of the signal lights indicated any signal present). Otherwise, I'd say it works perfectly fine for a noob device that you won't use much anyway. 

And for what it's worth... I think Meade is a douche, but give him props for knowing his appeal and how to market it.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

my understanding is for the average guy this thing does what it needs to do. Look around on the forums and you see people that will let you rent theirs out to set your stuff and send it back for a fee. For what it is, it is basically idiot proof, but also understand there are better pieces of equipment out there but you have to learn and understand how to use them.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

it works perfect, but yes limited. you can watch the video where they show the accuracy to a table top o scope.

i found the same compared to my Fluke 123.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I bought one. Simple and quick to use. Worked great. I live on top of a mountain with no garage. Plus I just don't have the time to learn a complex piece of equipment by myself. If there is someone around willing to show you...that would be different.

You can throw this thing in a drawer and forget about it until you need it again.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think people not giving his products enough credit. His points are very valid. He sells a piece of equipment for different aspects of car audio that was unknown. I give a LOT of credit to everyone on this forum, the knowlede base is far and away greater than any other site by far. I personally am elated with someone who is putting out products and trying to inform the basic users that there is more to installations than just plugging it in and turning up the "volume" on the amp. Name any other noob easy to use affordable products used for these purposes.

That said i think they could make an all in one product, but that would be too expensive just like the o scope. The amp dyno is just awesome.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah, I'm not really cool with doing a douche canoe descriptor, seems like a personal affront to go that far.

the guy chafes some people? fine but the thread is maybe about the product more than the salesman standing behind it.


and it appears reputable people have stood in and vouched for the DD-1 as being a proven adjunct to the installer who doesn't want to just eye-ball it.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

cajunner said:


> yeah, I'm not really cool with doing a douche canoe descriptor, seems like a personal affront to go that far.
> 
> the guy chafes some people? fine but the thread is maybe about the product more than the salesman standing behind it.
> 
> ...


This is what scares me the most

You have "reputable" people vouching for a product that is useless for what it's intended for.


----------



## GV713 (Dec 3, 2013)

edzyy said:


> This is what scares me the most
> 
> You have "reputable" people vouching for a product that is useless for what it's intended for.


Exactly my concern, one particular case is the guys from the "Soundman" youtube channel, they are installers and own a shop like some of you here and rave a great deal about the effectiveness of DD-1 (and other SMD products) while at the same time claiming to be professionals, using it regularly in installs. I am a novice myself but would be curious to know whether these two ideas marry. A synopsis on that particular case anyone ?


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

Not all amps are alike same goes for the gain adjustment. You'll get a reading from the DD-1 distortion LED even if you're not pumping any signal to it. When you do the, it goes out and signal detect finally comes on up until it senses the distortion.

Try this method if you don't have any tools to monitor, just make sure you have a tone disc and your trusty screw driver. When you've setup the tone, turn your gain up slowly while listening to the amp you are working on. Listen to a faint buzz coming from it, when you do just back off and you're set. I don't know what it's called although I'm sure it is a a switch sending the pos (cone forward) and neg (cone reversing) signals corresponding on the tones frequency (Hz) you are listening to. The more gain, the louder it gets. No harm in trying, what's worse is having the tools to do it and still F it up.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Free SMD DD-1!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/542-tutorial-gain-setting-amplifier-power-usage.html


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm on the fence about Steve, but you have to look say what he's done for car audio, some would argue it's not good but he's made people that were otherwise, unaware of this sport/hobby, aware. 

Steve didn't design this piece, his name is just attached to it. It's designed by D'Amore Engineering. I haveno eexperience with any of this stuff, but he's just an endorser as far as I'm concerned. In my mind proving once again that is being judged by a name that is attached for sales and awareness or because it was his idea for something like this to exist.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

yes it works fine. Yes Steve is, well, a bit rough  I believe the guy that actually builds them (D'Amore) used to work for Rockford Fosgate or something like that.

having said all that, knowing what I know now, you don't need an oscope either. overkill. Get a cheap radioshack amplified speaker and use that. Google for it and you'll see instructions. I too once thought the oscope would be the be all and end all method, but attended a class recently where we had an oscope setup inline with the little mini amp and wouldn't you know it, our ears could hear the distortion exactly when the oscope showed it. 

So, save your money on the scope and the smd tool (if you are thinking about buying one) and spend 10-15 bucks on the little amp speaker approach. 

Actually, I did the googling for you, here is a thread from a few years ago describing the technique, with Mark Eldridge doing the work. For what it's worth, it was Mark's class that we did the oscope/miniamp comparison.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Do people even read this thread? The OP stated he got the DD-1 for free, so unless the 40hz/1khz limitations won't gel with whatever he's trying to do with his system, then it'll probably work fine for his needs. No real need to spend more money on a DMM or silly scope at this point.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I really don't see the big deal. It's a tool, that works exactly as advertised.

bury all the gains, stick the thing on the speaker outputs, play tone, start turning up the volume...led light. boom, there's where clipping happens. go to the next piece, adjust gain...light. next piece...light. etc.

now wether you need it or not, that's up to you. will it make your system all of a sudden sound good, no. it's simply a tool to tell you where two frequency's start clipping.

the simple answer to the OP is, yes, it works. you can check out his videos to see exactly how it's used.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Well the OP asked for opinions, he got them. 

He needs to think about using it, keep it and store it if not used often, if not what is the point to have a tool like that even if it is free, it works but it is expensive, It is convenient and saves time, if used with the right test tone at the right volume it will work. They sell mini scopes made in china for $70.00 that can work as long as the voltage does not exceed 80 volts.

A basic DMM anyone should have at home anyway cause you will never know when you will need one. Even to test your battery or know if it is getting weak.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Well, I had to answer a thousand questions as a result of his "evaluation" of the gain setting process built into a bunch of JBL amps. He clearly didn't understand what the amp was designed to do and in fact, it did, with about 50 cents of on board circuitry, what his DD-1 did...or was at least, close enough. 

Whatever.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I've used it and it does what it says it will do. I don't know if I'd spend the $150 on it. It may come in handy for my next build since I'm going more SPL in my truck. That's more of the crowd he goes for and I have no problem with that. I don't thing he's a douche or anything like that just because he's into straight SPL. I enjoy both sides. SQ and straight out earth shaking, fender flexing bass. It works and does what it says it will do.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Nasty-Ta, you might need to buy his new DD-1 that is just for SPL. Which allows you to gain more SPL, lol JK I couldn't resist.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember mine came with Meade's autograph on a business card, so that alone helps justify the price. :laugh:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ISTundra said:


> I remember mine came with Meade's autograph on a business card, so that alone helps justify the price. :laugh:


Are you sure it was his and not his secretary? Or worse a stamp:laugh:


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> Nasty-Ta, you might need to buy his new DD-1 that is just for SPL. Which allows you to gain more SPL, lol JK I couldn't resist.



Ha ha. Doesn't bother me. I didn't buy it and I know what I like. SQ in one vehicle and getting a little
Loud in the other. LOL


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

To me the DD-1 is made for only one thing.Setting amp gains with a light that indicates when you have gone too far.Period.Even if it is accurate its over priced.

I have a hand held 1meg scope(not a pocket scope)that is also a true RMS volt meter,amp meter,ohms,inductance,and capacitor meter.
It also has a frequency counter.

If I had the DD-1 I would sell it and buy another scope meter.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> To me the DD-1 is made for only one thing.Setting amp gains with a light that indicates when you have gone too far.Period.Even if it is accurate its over priced.
> 
> I have a hand held 1meg scope(not a pocket scope)that is also a true RMS volt meter,amp meter,ohms,inductance,and capacitor meter.
> It also has a frequency counter.
> ...


somehow, I don't believe you were the target demographic the product was intended for...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is true.
But the people this is targeted to could get so much more from the scope.Since they are in the audio/electronic field these people should be able to use most of the functions on the scope meter.It just seem silly for an installer to be using a DMM for everything but needs to break out the DD-1 to set amp gains.
The DD-1 is just too limited.So much in fact that they have to sell 3 separate pieces to installers for about $500 and they still cant even see the waveform their working with.One of the biggest advantages of the scope is measuring the output voltage of decks and processors without a clipped signal.However I still know a few installers that use a test light.
My advice to the OP,If you are serious about your audio enough to use a DD-1,then sell it,get a scope and learn how to use it.


----------

